
Show HN: IRC client example written in Octaspire Dern [video] - octaspire
https://asciinema.org/a/131738
======
throwaway2016a
My thoughts in order:

1\. Cool, I've never heard of Octaspire Dern, it looks interesting

2\. I remember years ago implementing an IRC client in C++ by spending hours
studying the RFCs. It was fun. Though it ends up being way more lines of code
but had a GUI and and the peer to peer extensions.

3\. Did that video just download a binary from HTTP not check the hash of the
file and just compile and run it !?!? I do wish the internet would stop
encouraging running arbitrary code on your machine without at least checking
the signature especially over HTTP that can be MITM'd do easily. Not as bad as
piping curl directly to the shell though.

Edit: looking at the websites it even has a file you can download with the
checksums in it (although over HTTP still) but if it's there it should be
used.

~~~
octaspire
Thank you for the kind words and the feedback!

Some notes on the third point on the list:

* Latest release of Octaspire Dern can be downloaded through secure HTTPS connection from here:
    
    
          https://octaspire.github.io/dern/release.tar.bz2
    
      SHA-512 checksum for the latest release can be downloaded from:
    
          https://octaspire.github.io/dern/checksums
    
      SHA-512 checksums of all past releases can also be found from: https://octaspire.github.io/dern/
    
    
      What I have done in my other asciicasts is this (for example in Dern introduction/tutorial
      at https://asciinema.org/a/123972):
    
      curl -O octaspire.com/dern/release.tar.bz2
      tar jxf release.tar.bz2
      cd release/*
      curl -O https://octaspire.github.io/dern/checksums
      sha512sum -c checksums
    
      This is what I have recommended in the manual
    
          http://www.octaspire.com/dern/Programming_in_Octaspire_Dern.html
    
      Both the release and checksums could be downloaded from https://octaspire.github.io/dern/ but
      I though that by downloading them from two different servers (octaspire.com and octaspire.github.io)
      would have the added safety factor that attacker would have to get access to both distinct servers to
      be able to modify both the release and the checksums. And the checksums are available only through HTTPS,
      even if the release is available through HTTP and HTTPS.
      
      But I too recommend to always check the checksums. I should not have cut corners while making this video.
      Or at least I should have downloaded the file through HTTPS when not checking the files.

~~~
throwaway2016a
I noticed it can be done. I was juts pointing out that it wasn't done in the
video.

------
shurcooL
Is the source code of the example available somewhere?

~~~
thomasdziedzic
The latest commit in the github repo has an example of an irc client:
[https://github.com/octaspire/dern/commit/fab2f5a2766a16fffc7...](https://github.com/octaspire/dern/commit/fab2f5a2766a16fffc7bee57e71b8d49371a2ee6)

